# off HGH for 1 week after 12 month run, will this hurt



## briguy (Mar 13, 2018)

Hey Bro's I've been on HGH for about a year with great results, I have to take a week off for travel and cannot bring it with me, I heard this will make me start over at square 1? Whats the consensus? something that takes so long to build up a few days off shouldn't hurt too much right?

thanks


----------



## Jin (Mar 13, 2018)

The only thing worse than coming off benzodiazepines is coming off HGH.


----------



## briguy (Mar 13, 2018)

I assume thats a joke, i've been off for a week and didn't notice anything. I'm worried that when I start again igf levels will be much lower


----------



## Mr P (Mar 14, 2018)

you have been on for a year and made progress right?
if so jump in again within a week on hgh your blood levels on IGF will be spiked, this will continue your on and off and should maintain hgh levels within range in your blood


----------



## briguy (Mar 14, 2018)

Yes excellent progress. I assumed that was the case. I never established bloodwork though that would have been helpful to be definitive.


----------



## Mr P (Mar 14, 2018)

go to a private lab if you don't have Insurance and get IGF panels done ..

to know your hgh is real get a pregnancy test and drop 3 ius on it if your prego than you have yourself Hcg instead of hgh, also before blood work pin 10 ius on your bicep wait 1 hour before test if your Igf is on the 300 over the norm 100 your hgh is g2g, if below your 100 norm levels 
bunk..


----------

